# Abandoned Mansion - Willingham, Cambs *Photo Heavy*



## misslaurieloo (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello! We've been 'lurking' for the past couple of months while beginning to explore places ourselves and now it's time to start sharing what we've been finding! 

We have been reading about this old burnt out mansion along the B1050 and endlessly driven up and down attempting to find it, eventually giving up when it got dark. Matt was convinced they'd knocked it down to make room for Northstowe but I was determined to find it and prove him wrong. Anyhow I was right  

Through researching we believe the house was owned by a German man and burnt down in the 40s/50s. There are numerous rusted old vehicles in the garden, along with many old fridges and other mechanical equipment, so whoever lived here must have been an enthusiast of some sort.. We don't know much about this place so any history would be appreciated!

The house itself is situated amongst woodland and barely visible from the road, making for a good explore. The original driveway appears to have been blocked off and someone has left signs warning not to enter, however these appear to have been here for some time and are clearly empty threats. I'm curious as to why this house was left to disintegrate like this.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice one! Welcome to the forum. Cracking set of photos to start with! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## rockfordstone (Dec 5, 2017)

i've driven past this one for 15 years with the goal of becoming a millionaire and rebuilding it.... still working on that. thanks for the images tho


----------



## krela (Dec 5, 2017)

Very nice, welcome


----------



## Rubex (Dec 5, 2017)

Great first report


----------



## misslaurieloo (Dec 5, 2017)

You and me both! I'd love to restore one of these almost forgotten properties and give it a new lease of life. There's another lovely one in Great Shelford, I may go down again and do a report on that one soon as there's a lot more suspected history on it but I believe that one has been brought by St John's College in Cambridge (though still as was) so I doubt there's ever chance of owning that!


----------



## cambsno (Feb 20, 2018)

Great set, I have been there once as I live a mile away, was getting dark so quite spooky!

I had heard that it was struck by lightning and the woman killed, i believe that the land is owned by her son and may be looking to sell


----------

